# Uber not working with Galaxy S 20



## EnglewoodUber70 (Apr 29, 2020)

Does anyone have a Galaxy S20 phone? If so, how did you get around the problem of not being able to go online?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Are you using 4G or 5G mode? I only ask because the Uber app might not (yet) be compatible with 5G.

Have you been able to use any other apps like Lyft or DoorDash?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Any chance you have Cookies turned off in chrome browser? Uber uses cookies to log in. And if they are off you won't be able to...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Got milky way pro 1000, no issues on my phone.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Got milky way pro 1000, no issues on my phone.


I actually Googled that just to be sure you were kidding.


----------

